# problem with nero 7 ultra



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Windows XP Home SP2
P4 2.4 GHZ
384 MB ram
> 20 GB free space, NTFS
Norton AV 2005

No previous CD burning software installed

After opening Nero [ all programs, desktop icon, quick launch toolbar icon ], then try to create a data CD [ cd > favorites > make data cd OR data icon > make data cd ],

error message appears.

nero.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

App: nero.exe 7.0.0.0 mod app bcgcbpro730.dll

mod version 7.30.0.0 offset 011d51b

Faluting app nero.exe 
fault bucket 224979181

I am unable to locate the report / file into which Windows says it has sent the file. Yes, "show all files" is selected and "hide protected" files is unchecked.

In event viewer, applications, EventID 1000. "fault bucket".

Problem began a month ago, after installing Nero. I have tried to contact Nero by filling out their online tech support request form, but they have not replied.

Your solution is eagerly awaited.

RF123


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

I've heard of a lot of folks having trouble with Nero 7.
Everyone's suggestions have been to go to Nero 6, saying it's much better. I just use the OEM Nero 6, that came with my dvd burner.
Good luck!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

em:
Yes, my search has confirmed that which you have heard. I don't have nero 6.

The best I have found, so far, is at other forums:

www.sixfiles.com/forum/d...-help-25707.html
and 
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/474387.html
The relevent section seemed to be...

Nero said to uninstall the retail version and run the clean tools (InCD
CleanTool and Nero CleanTool). Delete any Nero folders manually. (It is okay
to leave Nero BurnRights installed if it is installed at C:\Program
Files\Nero. If it is at C:\Program Files\Ahead, then uninstall Nero
BurnRights and reinstall it after Nero 7 is reinstalled.) After rebooting,
install the latest Nero 7 update from the web site and enter the retail
serial number. Then install Nero BurnRights, if needed. Problem #1 is fixed.
Whenever you need to install a new Nero update, I guess you have to
uninstall all of Nero 7. It's not like Nero 5 and 6 where you could install
updates overtop the existing version. Perhaps Nero will address that issue
in a future update, so it won't be necessary to completely remove Nero 7 in
order to install updates.

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a work around. 
I went to Nero, downloaded & installed every Nero 6 & 7 clean tool I could find. Even though Nero 6 had not been installed, I figured, what the heck. It can't hurt. Famous last words. 

Rebooted after each clean up tool. 

Error message still appears when I try to run Nero's Clean Tool 7. 

Then, I rebooted, installed Nero 7. 

Error message appears when trying to create a data disk from favorites. 

BUT, on the left, applications > nero express > data disk > data cd.

SUCCESS! 

I tried to install the latest upgrade, but it installs as a demo. 

This isn't solved, but at least it is somewhat functional. 

Hopefully someone at Nero tech support will reply in the near future. 

RF123


----------

